
iOS 12 Relies on Downloaded Lua Code - ingve
https://mjtsai.com/blog/2018/08/06/ios-12-relies-on-downloaded-lua-code/
======
FBISurveillance
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17700894](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17700894)

